# Drop point bushcraft



## NYWoodturner (Jul 1, 2018)

Drop point bushcraft. Steel is CTS-XHP hardened to 59 HRC. Dovetailed stainless bolsters, full tang. Quilted maple that I’m pretty sure came from @Mike1950 some time ago. 4.5” blade, 9.5” OAL. Sheath to come...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Jul 1, 2018)

Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2018)

Really like the look in the second pic, looks like it would be tricky to get that tight fit between the wood and metal....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 1, 2018)

Very nice Scott! Are those integral bolsters or did you install them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2018)

Beautiful knife Scott! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 1, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Very nice Scott! Are those integral bolsters or did you install them.



Those are made from a bar of 416 stainless. We won’t talk about how many pieces I threw away in the process

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2018)

VERY nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 1, 2018)

Super nice! The wood and the blade are first class! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2018)

You just keep getting better and better my brother. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 1, 2018)

Very nice drop point Scott! Like that dove tail. 30 deg. dove tail might be easier to deal with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2018)

Now that's a handsome blade!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2018)

Scott, you keep this up this awesomness and you're going to have to change your name to nyknifemaker....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 2, 2018)

That’s a beauty! I love the dovetail bolsters... the profile from the spine makes me thinks of a Phoenix!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 5, 2018)

Scott I love it! Are you silver soldering the bolsters? Or pinning them in place I thought about dong this on some fillet knives but was thinking about building a jig for the angle on both the wood and the stainless?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 5, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Scott I love it! Are you silver soldering the bolsters? Or pinning them in place I thought about dong this on some fillet knives but was thinking about building a jig for the angle on both the wood and the stainless?



I pinned them in place. As for the angle I adjust the work surface in my grinder and do both the wood and the bolsters. Robert was correct though. A 30° angle would have been much easier to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 5, 2018)

Wonderful Scott!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 17, 2018)

Super classy knife! I love the dovetailed bolsters.


----------

